# Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

Mein Name ist Heiko, bin 35 Jahre alt, bin verheiratet und habe ein Kind.
Beruflich bin ich bei der Feuerwehr in Wesel tätig.
Meine Hobbys sind Computer und Teich.
Ein Teil der Leute werden mich vom Org. Forum her kennen.
Ich habe die Differenzen meinerseits mit Thorsten ausgeräumt und bin im friedlicher Absicht hier.
Nun könnte es wohl passieren das ich aus dem anderen Forum gebannt werde, aber dieses Risiko gehe ich halt ein!
Also bitte nicht gleich mit mir meckern 

Meine Teich werde ich die Tage noch gesondert vorstellen (eventuell heute abend)

Nur soviel schon er hat ein Volumen von 35m³ und beherbergt zur Zeit 26 Koi verschiedener Größe. Gefilter wird mit Absetztkammer, Patronenfilter und Bodenfilter.

Bis dahin

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thorsten (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

An dieser Stelle nochmal,

herzlich Willkommen Heiko.


----------



## Norbert66 (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hallo Heiko,
herzlich wilkommen, hier wirst Du einige Bekannte treffen *g*.
Hab garnicht mitbekommen was vorgefallen war. Na ja, meine Addy müßtest Du haben.
Frohe Ostern & Grüße an die Familie
Norbert


----------



## Steingarnele (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hi Heiko,

na dann auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum, bei den normalen Verrückten!


----------



## Olli.P (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hi Heiko,

dann mal *Herzlich Willkommen* hier im Forum..............

Und: vergesse die Bilder nich...............


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hallo,

hier mal auf die schnelle ein Bild von Ende März.







Ich muss mal noch ein paar andere heraussuchen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dodi (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hallo Heiko!

Na denn: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN im Forum

...und auf ein gutes Miteinander!


----------



## Olli.P (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hi Heiko,


Na der sieht doch gut aus..........   


Was ist das da rechts im Bild????? Ist es das was ich denke??????
Das möchte ich gerne mal ganz sehen............. 
Geht das????

Unsere kannst du Hier von Anfang an sehen..........


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hi Oli,

wenn ich glaube was du meinst solltest du dies hier meinen:






Die Überdachung wurde 2000 erstellt, da war der Teich noch garnicht da.

Bessere Bilder werde ich auf Wunsch machen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Uli (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

hallo heiko,
schön dich mal wieder zu lesen.
gruß uli


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hallo,

nochmals Danke für die nette Aufnahme in eurer Runde hier.

@ Olli,

hier noch ein paar Bilder der Überdachung:












Gruß Heiko


----------



## Olli.P (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hi Heiko,



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Oli,
> 
> wenn ich glaube was du meinst solltest du dies hier meinen:
> 
> ...



Jepp,

dass meinte ich..............

Aba das Tretopedalo steht da nicht immer oder?????

Ui, nich alles gesehen................. 

Und was hälste von meiner????


----------



## Roland (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hallo Heiko,

Schön dass Du auch hier bist, dein neuer Teich kenne ich noch gar nicht, finde ihn aber sehr schön.


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hallo Heiko,

auch von mir: Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## MarkusK (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Moin, Herr Kollege, bin persönlich bei der BF NMS beschäftigt - auf gute Zusammenarbeit!


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hi Olli,

dein Terrassendach gefällt mir auch sehr gut, vor allem das mit der Begrünung.
Leider konnte ich sowas Aufgrund der Lichtverhältnisse im Haus nicht so machen.
Daher habe ich einen Teil mit Doppelstegplatten und einen Teil mit Holz /Dachpappe belegt.

@ Markus,

NMS? Kenne diese Abkürzung nicht, klär mich mal auf!

@ Annett und Roland

Danke für den willkommens Gruß

Bis dahin

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Cletric (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Mahlzeit Heiko,

wie hast du es geschaft dass das Wasser von deinem Bodenfilter über und nicht unter den Platten rausläuft ? Folie hochgestellt?

Plätschernde Grüße


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hi,

die Platten sind ein wenig eingedrückt in der Folie, dass hat ausgereicht!
Zwar läuft noch ein wenig Wasser unterhalb der Platten, aber das ist nicht störend.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Cletric (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Sieht auf jeden Fall klasse aus.
Der Umbau hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!!!!!


----------



## Manuela (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hallo Heiko

Da war ich ja platt als ich dich hier entdeckte.

Freu mich aber wieder mal was von Dir zu lesen.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela ( koikoifamily )


----------



## Mühle (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hallo Heiko,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum.

So sieht man sich wieder  , wie schön.

Dein Teich sieht echt klasse aus  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Heiko H. (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hi zusammen,

noch eine kleine Aktualisierung:

Zur allgemeinen Information:

ich habe meinen Posten als Moderator/Seitenmitarbeiter beim orgschen Forum seit gestern aus verschiedenen Gründen niedergelegt.
Dies halt noch mal kurz zur Ergänzung.

So und nun genug darüber, lasst uns den schönen Sachen des Lebens widmen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Manuela (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hallo Heiko,

ich find es toll das Du hier bist.

Freu mich schon auf all Deine Beiträge.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hallo Heiko,
nachdem das Babyblau entlich einem anständigen Anstrich gewichen ist und mein Büro wieder komplett angeschlossen ist,

*freue ich mich, dich endlich auch begrüßen zu können * 

Freut mich wirklich Heiko.
Spielst du auch Schach?


----------



## Heiko H. (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen hier mal unser Teich*

Hi Thomas,

Schach ist nicht wirklich meine Stärke 

Gruß Heiko


----------

